# Any FACEBOOK members on HHC?



## PixiesExoticHedgies

If you are a member of FACEBOOK, you could post your user ID so that other HHC members can add you as a 'friend'. Remember, you can always CHOOSE who you accept as your friends! And if your settings are set to PRIVATE, then only accepted friends can view your profiles. If you prefer, just post *PM me for my facebook ID*. The purpose of this thread is to let other HHC members know you have a facebook account, and ask to be added as your 'friend'.

*PIXIE:* please PM for my facebook ID


----------



## Nancy

I am but have no clue what my password is. I haven't been on it for months. :lol:


----------



## zoologist

your profile is private to the public regardless of your settings. only your friends can view it unless A) someone pokes you and you poke them back, B) you friend request someone and they dont accept or deny or C) you message someone.


my name is Jessy Blough-Wayles, i'm the only one. feel free to add me, just lemme know where i know you from.


----------



## drowsydreamer

Edit- 3/28/09- I have deleted my facebook account for personal reasons. Sorry for inconvenience to anyone who has added me as a friend.


----------



## r_k_chic47

I have facebook but I never go on it because it's just too complicated for me :lol: Does anyone here have myspace though?


----------



## Zalea

I like facebook a lot better than myspace. I converted my boyfriend to it, too, and he was a hard-core myspacer. :lol: 
My name is really common so if you searched for it, you'd get hundreds of results. My email (which should bring it right up) is [email protected]
Just let me know you're a HHC member.


----------



## Amelia

feel free to add me! 

Amelia Easterling


----------



## payge

Payge Eaton
i believe i am the only one since i have an odd spelling to my first name.
please just put that you are from here! thanks i look forward to it.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

r_k_chic47 said:


> I have facebook but I never go on it because it's just too complicated for me :lol: Does anyone here have myspace though?


I had trouble trying to figure out MY Space! :lol:


----------



## Vortex

my facebook email is [email protected] feel free to add me, just leave a message that your from here!


----------



## Alicat42

Yeppers, I have facebook. [email protected], let me know your from hhc though haha


----------



## iamdbf

I do. Search Zach Bernstein. I forget the password though like Lg. (or e-mail. whatev.)


----------



## Kuro Sun

I certianly do  [email protected] Lemme know if your HHC


----------



## Ash88

hehehe.... it is always nice to interact with other HHC members  I am on Facebook and it would be great to chat with you guys there sometime!

My email is: [email protected].....!


----------



## Genevieve

Hedgie17! 
i absolutely heart heart heart your name!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kean

hi there
mine is Kean Draeger i should be the only one but just in case my picture has red writing on it
let me know if ur a HHC memeber tho


----------



## sic_infested

i hate the site... but i do... nick mastrella... should be a pick of me and my gf...


----------



## drpepperheather

I have one, but I don't have many "friends" on there yet so it's pretty boring. But it would be great if you all added me out of pity to make me look all cool and popular! :lol:

My name is heather Roach, but it will probably be easier to find me under the email address [email protected] (turns out there are a lot of Heather Roaches in the world!!)


----------



## Ash88

This is a little something that I started up one day... I couldn't find any Fan Pages on pet hedgies, so I made this one (and I also had nothing to do :lol: ) hehe

Lets see how many we can get on here;

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=ho ... 0151861860


----------



## Lilysmommy

-deleted-


----------



## Lilysmommy

-deleted-


----------



## Zalea

Ash88 said:


> This is a little something that I started up one day... I couldn't find any Fan Pages on pet hedgies, so I made this one (and I also had nothing to do :lol: ) hehe
> 
> Lets see how many we can get on here;
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=ho ... 0151861860


There's a group called "I Love My Hufflebutt". I joined it a long time ago. Lol
I joined! And I added some pictures of my little guy to the fan photos. I look forward to seeing a lot more photos in there!


----------



## Ash88

Zalea said:


> There's a group called "I Love My Hufflebutt". I joined it a long time ago. Lol
> I joined! And I added some pictures of my little guy to the fan photos. I look forward to seeing a lot more photos in there!


Great stuff!!     Lets see how many hedgie lovers / owners we can get onto "Pet Hedgehogs" and to see photos of all their cute babies!


----------



## BelleHedge

I'm Kylie Weickum, the only one with a hedgie as my profile pic! So it should be easy to find me...


----------



## happy.pancakes

I have facebook.
And myspace.
My facebook email is [email protected]
and the name is Kaitlynn Johnson

and the Myspace url is www.myspace.com/sillyimyoursunshine
the name should be Kuriously KJ

justs let me know if you're from here!


----------



## mrock

Search Megan Rock. Columbus, OH or email [email protected]

Just let me know your from the forums


----------



## sarahomnia

user id: 117219007
name: Sarah Cohen
email: [email protected]

Just let me know you're an HHC person.


----------



## DumplingHedgie

PixiesExoticHedgies said:


> r_k_chic47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have facebook but I never go on it because it's just too complicated for me :lol: Does anyone here have myspace though?
> 
> 
> 
> I had trouble trying to figure out MY Space! :lol:
Click to expand...

Ha, I have a hard time figuring out Facebook.


----------



## roxy

use my address

[email protected]

let know your from here !


----------

